
A Co-Founder Saved My Startup - ux-app
https://medium.com/swlh/the-power-of-1-n-c7faa7ffa371#.3px6plcem?v=2
======
LaymanLab
Good insights here. It's never bad to admit you need support. Fortunately you
made the pivot before it was too late. Cheers!

